# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور 1403/1402

## Arezou9520

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم** سلاااااااااااام.



*شاید فکر کنید زوده برای این تاپیک اونم معلوم نیست 1402 یا 1403 :Yahoo (21): 

ولی زود نیست چون اونایی که هدف دارن از پایه شروع میکنند هر چند ممکنه تعداد انگشت شماری باشند.

این تاپیک مناسب بچه هایی هست که:

1.امسال دهم تموم میکنند شایدم تموم کردن (1402) 

2.اونایی که قرار برن دهم (1403)

3. ی سری افراد که مثل من درگیر کار،دانشگاه ،فارغ التحصیلی و انصراف....هستند و  صد در صد نمیدونن که میتونن 1402 شرکت کنند یا به اجبار با احتمال کم مجبورن 1403...شرکت کنند.

دوستان!لطفا کاری نکنید که تاپیک بسته بشه!!!!!!!

----------


## Arezou9520

سَيَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ عُسْرٍ يُسْرًا


خدا به زودی بعدِ هر سختی آسانی قرار خواهد داد.

----------


## Arezou9520

*سخن امام علی (ع)*

امروز1400/2/14 مصادف با شهادت امام علی (ع)

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

کم‌کم‌داریم ب تاپیک اولین ثابت قدمان از مهدکودک نزدیک میشیم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_
ولی بی شوخی موفق باشی زمان عین چی میگذره من خودم سال دهم عضو انجمن شدم الان پشت کنکورم_

----------


## scorpion2020

به خدا زوده..... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Arezou9520

> _
> ولی بی شوخی موفق باشی زمان عین چی میگذره من خودم سال دهم عضو انجمن شدم الان پشت کنکورم_


نمیدونم چرا براتون عجیب هست....
مگه قلم چی از دهم برا کنکور اماده نمیکنه؟ اون همه بچه با هدف موفقیت در کنکور نمیرن سر آزمون؟؟؟

من یادمه ماها قشنگ بعد سوم راهنمایی یعنی تایسنون اول دبیرستان (پایه نهم) کنکور استارت زدیم....با برنامه بلند مدت اختصاصی ها رو شروع کردیم...عمومی مثل ادبیات و  که از همون ابتدایی اول برا آزمون تیزهوشان...بغد هم تمام عمومی ها راهنمایی استارت خوردن....
بدون استثنا همه اکیپ کنکور زیر100 منطقه 1 شدن،اکیپ پسرا تک رقمی کشوری هم داشتن در 2 رشته زبان وتجربی

منم نزدیک عید ی اتفاق و مشکلی برا خودم دست و پا کردم که باعث شد رفتم پیرا با اینکه از عید درس نخوندم...

----------


## Arezou9520

> به خدا زوده.....


نظرات متفاوت هست!

بیایید بهم احترام بذارید.

الان همه از نهم دفتر برنامه ریزی ندارن؟؟؟؟

درسته نظام عوض شده ولی دیگه سیستم همون هست...همون ازمونا....

----------


## Arezou9520

اقااااااااااااااع :Yahoo (1): 

بین این همه میشه یا نمیشه که هر روز یکی میپرسه...
بذارید ی تاپیک درسی هم باشه.

من نمیدونم تاپیک ها چطور بسته میشن...لطفااااا بذارید،تاپیک به روندش ادامه بده...

----------


## Mahdis79

اونایی که میخوان برن دهم دقیقا الان چیو میخوان بخونن؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): 
بیاین برید واسه امتحاناتون بخونین این کارا چیه اخه
برای امتحان درس خوندن هم که ساعت گرفتن نمیخواد :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Arezou9520

> اونایی که میخوان برن دهم دقیقا الان چیو میخوان بخونن؟
> بیاین برید واسه امتحاناتون بخونین این کارا چیه اخه
> برای امتحان درس خوندن هم که ساعت گرفتن نمیخواد


بعد امتحان پایه نهم /تابستون شروع میکنند دهم بخونن...

----------


## Frozen

*دوروز دیگه میام میبینم تاپیک (اولین ثابت قدمان گزارش روزانه کنکور 1410 هم گذاشته شده  ) 

اینکه از الان فکر کنکورتون باشید عالیه ^^
ولی سعی کنید از همین الان یادبگیرید از مجازی و این اداها دوری کنید اینجوری قول میدم رتبتون خیلیم عالیتر بشه
موفق باشید*

----------


## Frozen

> کم‌کم‌داریم ب تاپیک اولین ثابت قدمان از مهدکودک نزدیک میشیم


*
داداش من امسال میخواد بره مهد کودک
بنظرتون کلاسهای خاله سارا رو باهاش کار کنم که رتبه تک رقمی کنکور شه یا خاله مریم بهتره؟ *

----------


## darling

> *
> داداش من امسال میخواد بره مهد کودک
> بنظرتون کلاسهای خاله سارا رو باهاش کار کنم که رتبه تک رقمی کنکور شه یا خاله مریم بهتره؟ *


به نظرم بزاری عمو پورنگ ببینه بهتره    :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*ناموسا؟  یادم باشه خواستم دبیر کنکور شم بنویسم ادامه دهنده ثابت قدمان طی سالهای 99-00  !!!! خوبه که از الان مدیریت کنید ، ولی سعی کنید رددددددد ندید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Frozen


داداش من امسال میخواد بره مهد کودکبنظرتون کلاسهای خاله سارا رو باهاش کار کنم که رتبه تک رقمی کنکور شه یا خاله مریم بهتره؟  


خاله سمیه رفتش؟ بدون اون که دعوا میشه مهدکودک*

----------


## absolute_0

اوه اوه
از الان؟
هنوز تاپیکای 1401 شروع نشدن چه برسه به 1402 و حتی 03
مشتاقم ببینم بنامه 3 سالتون چجوریه
 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 1401

موفق و پیروز باشید بهترین کار فقط شرکت در آزمون های قلم چی هست تا کنکور و به زودی خواهید فهمید بزرگترین اشتباه سال کنکور شما عضویت در فروم کنکور خواهد بود

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

سلام خسته نباشید دمتون گرم : )
خیلی خوبه ک از الان تو جو کنکور دارید قرار میگیرید 
ولی میخام یه تجربه شخصیمو بهتون بگم ولی به کسی توصیه نمیکنم 
من اگه زمان برگرده عقب و از دهم شروع کنم تا یازدهم از فرصت استفاده میکنم و عشقو حالمو میکنم هرکاری نکردم میکنم ولی عوضش تابستون قبل دوازدهم دیگ میشینم بکوب تا کنکور میخونم 
خلاصه اصلا ب خودتون فشار نیارید اصلا برای خودتون از الان محدودیت درست نکنید

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط __MoHaMaDRezA


سلام خسته نباشید دمتون گرم : )خیلی خوبه ک از الان تو جو کنکور دارید قرار میگیرید ولی میخام یه تجربه شخصیمو بهتون بگم ولی به کسی توصیه نمیکنم من اگه زمان برگرده عقب و از دهم شروع کنم تا یازدهم از فرصت استفاده میکنم و عشقو حالمو میکنم هرکاری نکردم میکنم ولی عوضش تابستون قبل دوازدهم دیگ میشینم بکوب تا کنکور میخونم خلاصه اصلا ب خودتون فشار نیارید اصلا برای خودتون از الان محدودیت درست نکنید


ممد رضا راست میگه ، تو همین پایه هم اگه کسی بتونه پایه ریاضی و محاسباتش رو قوی کنه بُرده !! مثل احمقا نشینید دینی بخونین!  یه چرخی بزنین ببنید کنکوریا کجا ها لنگن اونارو برا خودتون نقطه عطف کنید*

----------


## Hacker

*دیگه کم کم پای شیشمیایی که دارن برا تیزهوشان میخونن هم به اینجا کشیده میشه*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*اتفاقا خیلی خوبه که یه دهمی/یازدهمی از الان شروع کنه کنکوری خوندن رو و سال کنکور اون زجر و فشاری که بقیه تحمل میکنن رو نداشته باشه. بارها گفتم اینجام میگم یکی دو درس تونو کنکوری با تست زیاد از صفر تا صد تو سالای پایه جمع کنید (پیشنهادم ریاضی و فیزیکه) و مابقی درس ها رو هم برای مدرسه بخونید. این خیلی خوبه.

ولی بیشتر حرفم با اون دانشجو/شاغل ی هست که میخواد شروع کنه ولی برنامه های طولانی مدت دو و سه ساله میچینه (البته اگر برنامه خاصی داشته باشه چون اکثرشون فقط یه تاریخ شروع و پایان تعیین میکنن که مثلا من میخوام ۱۴۰۴ قبول شم) شما چون درگیر درس و مدرسه و کنکور وکتابای دبیرستان نیستید کار و راه تون از دهمی ها و یازدهمی ها جداست. برنامه دو و سه ساله روی ۸۰ درصدتون جواب نمیده. چرا؟ چون شما درگیر کنکور نمیشید تو این فاصله طولانی و هیچ موقع اونطور که یه کنکوری میخونه نمیشینی درس بخونی و تست بزنی. تو این بین فاصله بین نقطه شروع و پایان هر چی بیشتر باشه تایم کُشی ها و درس نخوندن هام بیشتر میشن و در نهایت بازده کار هم پایین میاد.

یه اشتباهی که اکثرا می کنن اینه که میخوان زمان رو کش بدن تا کار بهتر انجام بشه...این غلط نیست ولی کاملا بی عیب هم نیست
مثال می زنم 
طرف پیش خودش میگه خب فلانی ۳۰۰۰ ساعت خوند در عرض یک سال که قبول شد پس من دو سال روزی ۵ ساعت که بخونم قبول میشم...
**
این ایده رو کسی که ۳-۴ بار کنکور داده و هر سال هم روزی ۵-۶ ساعت میخونده ولی بازم قبول نشده کامل رد میکنه. چرا؟ چون کنکور میخواد که تویی که داری تلاش میکنی همون سال به بالاترین حد تلاش خودت بررسی اون موقعست که از نظر سازمان سنجش تو بهتر از پارسالت شدی...چیزی که داخل برنامه های n ساله پیدا نمیشه. اکثر اونایی که واسه خودشون برنامه دو ساله و سه ساله میچینن توجهی به این موضوع ندارن که آخرش که چی؟ تهش شما داخل دانشگاه کنار دست یه دوازدهمی میشینی که تونسته در عرض یک سال کاری رو کنه که شما باور نداشتی میشه در عرض یک سال انجامش بدم....پس اگر واقعا اهل خوندن و کنکور و نتیجه گرفتنید از همه چی بگذرید و یک سال بهترین خودتونو به نمایش بگذارید قطعا نتیجه هم می گیرید. اگر هم نشد گور بابای کنکور لااقل میدونید که کجای کار رو اشکال داشتید و سال بعدش دوباره تلاش می کنید.

*

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1401


موفق و پیروز باشید بهترین کار فقط شرکت در آزمون های قلم چی هست تا کنکور و به زودی خواهید فهمید بزرگترین اشتباه سال کنکور شما عضویت در فروم کنکور خواهد بود 


دقیقا،انگار اعتیاد پیدا میکنی!:/
منکه هر روز سایت چک میکنم...و نمیدونم چرا ؟!؟!
ولی ی کاربر  برام جالب هست،فکر کنم اسمشون supهست...گزارش ۱۴۰۱!هر دو روز فکر کنم یبار میاد گزارش ۲ روز رو میخاره،بعد میره تا ۲ روز بعد....منکه تاحالا ازش
چیزی جز گزارش ۲ روز هیچ ندیدم...شاید ایشون هم مثل supجان،بتونه خودش کنترل کنه....
البته شاید تو امتیازات نظر میده...._

----------


## Hacker

*جدای از شوخی که امیدوارم به دل نگرفته باشید شما هم میتونین تو تاپیک 1401 گزارش بدید. کلا بنظر من حتی نیازی به تاپیک جدید 1401 زدن هم نبود وقتی یه تاپیک فعال گزارشکار داشتیم الکی شلوغ میشه فروم*

----------


## Atoosa7140

سلام عزیزم
ممنون ازت بخاطر تاپیک به موقع😁❤
منم ۱۴۰۲ یا به اجبار ۱۴۰۳ ام(بستگی به شرایط از اینجا به بعد داره)
مرسی
فک کنم اینجا بتونیم دوستایی پیدا کنیم که به هم کمک کنیم که یه وقت هدفمون یادمون نره....

----------


## atoo

سلام عزیزم... مرسی از تاپیک خوبی که زدی
ذوق کردم :Yahoo (11): 
منم 1402 کنکور دارم
دوستی ندارم و همیشه تنهام، اگه دوس داشتی میتونیم دوستای خوبی بشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام عزیزم... مرسی از تاپیک خوبی که زدی
> ذوق کردم
> منم 1402 کنکور دارم
> دوستی ندارم و همیشه تنهام، اگه دوس داشتی میتونیم دوستای خوبی بشیم



سلااااااام.
چقدر عالی :Yahoo (8): 
منم تنهام گاهی هدفم یادم میره نکه مهم نباشه...چون تنها و سردرگمم.
دوستیمون مبارک،عید فطر پیام دادی به فال نیک میگیرم.
ایشاالله خدا قسمت کنه دانشگاه تهران همو ببینیم... :Y (507):  :Y (648):  :Y (464):  :Y (429):  :Y (474): 
انقدر ذوق کردم که نگوووو

----------


## Arezou9520

سلاااااااااام.
وای فقط خدا میدونه چقدر ذوق کردم. :Yahoo (8): 
چفدر تنها بودم وچقدر ناراحت ،خدایی کسی متوجه نمیشد حس وحالم وهدفم و شرایطم رو....
بیا دوست فابی برا هم شیم...از الان باهم تلاش کنیم زمین خوردیم دوباره بلند شیم اون یکی کم اورد به اجبار هولش بدیم...خلاصه پایه باشیم.
ایشالله خدا قسمت کنه دانشگاه تهران همو ببینیم.
قبولی و رتبه عالیمون رو باهم جشن بگیریم. :Y (465):  :Y (519):  :Y (397):  :Y (485):  :Y (429):  :Y (622):  :Y (655):  :Y (719):  :Y (468):

----------


## Arezou9520

سلاااااااااام.
وای فقط خدا میدونه چقدر ذوق کردم. :Yahoo (8): 
چفدر تنها بودم وچقدر ناراحت ،خدایی کسی متوجه نمیشد حس وحالم وهدفم و شرایطم رو....
بیا دوست فابی برا هم شیم...از الان باهم تلاش کنیم زمین خوردیم دوباره  بلند شیم اون یکی کم اورد به اجبار هولش بدیم...خلاصه پایه باشیم.
ایشالله خدا قسمت کنه دانشگاه تهران همو ببینیم.
قبولی و رتبه عالیمون رو باهم جشن بگیریم. :Y (465):  :Y (519):  :Y (397):  :Y (485):  :Y (429):  :Y (622):  :Y (655):  :Y (719):  :Y (468):

----------


## atoo

منم منم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (4):  مرسی عزیزم.... آیدی یا شماره تلگرامتو بفرست خصوصی تا بیشتر حرف بزنیم عشقم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Arezou9520

سلام.
شوق من برای کنکور مجدد ،متاسفانه نمیذاره درس های این ترم بخونم 
برا همین از همین امروز شده نیم ساعت برا کنکور وقت میزارم تا کمی آشوب درونم رو آروم کنم....

----------


## Arezou9520

قَالَ هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَىٰ أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ ۖ فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظًا ۖ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ 
یعقوب گفت: آیا من همان قدر درباره این برادر به شما مطمئن و ایمن باشم که پیش از این درباره برادرش (یوسف) مطمئن بودم؟ البته خدا بهترین نگهبان و مهربانترین مهربانان است.

----------


## Arezou9520

مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ۚ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ ۖ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا ۖ سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ۚ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَىٰ عَلَىٰ سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ ۗ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا 
محمد (صلی اللّه علیه و آله و سلم) فرستاده خداست و یاران و همراهانش بر کافران بسیار قویدل و سخت و با یکدیگر بسیار مشفق و مهربانند، آنان را در حال رکوع و سجود نماز بسیار بنگری که فضل و رحمت خدا و خشنودی او را می‌طلبند، بر رخسارشان از اثر سجده نشانه‌های نورانیّت پدیدار است. این وصف حال آنها در کتاب تورات و انجیل مکتوب است که (مثل حال آن رسول) به دانه‌ای ماند که چون نخست سر از خاک برآورد جوانه و شاخه‌ای نازک و ضعیف باشد بعد از آن قوّت یابد تا آنکه ستبر و قوی گردد و بر ساق خود راست و محکم بایستد که دهقانان را (در تماشای خود) حیران کند (همچنین محمد صلی اللّه علیه و آله و سلم و اصحابش از ضعف به قوّت رسند) تا کافران عالم را (از قدرت و قوّت خود) به خشم آرند. خدا وعده فرموده که هر کس از آنها ثابت ایمان و نیکوکار شود گناهانش ببخشد و اجر عظیم عطا کند.
 خوب است با توکل به‌خدا انجام دهید ان‌شاءالله به اهدافتان خواهید رسید.

----------


## Arezou9520

۳ شنبه ۱۴۰۰.۳.۱۸
حدودا ۱۰ صفحه از کتاب هامون سبطی خوندم.
یکمم عربی!البته اونقدر کم بود که انگار نبود.

----------


## Arezou9520

سلااااااااااام :Yahoo (8): 

فردا آخرین امتحان دوره کارشناسی رو میدم....میشه گفت پایان شکنجه 3 ساله هست :Yahoo (112): 

هنوزم یادمه تابستون 97 داشتم دق میکردم....به خودم قول دادم با توکل به خدا دوباره میام سروقت کنکور.....

خیلی خیلی خوشحالم که تحت تاثیر محیط قرار نگرفتم :Yahoo (16): 


خدااایاااااااا شکرت :Y (583):  :Y (583):

----------


## s_hosein_p

حالا وایسا ببینیم چه غلطی میخوان بکنن برا 402 بعد، معدل قطعی شه داستان کلا عوض میشه واسه ما فارغ التحصیلا

----------


## Arezou9520

> حالا وایسا ببینیم چه غلطی میخوان بکنن برا 402 بعد، معدل قطعی شه داستان کلا عوض میشه واسه ما فارغ التحصیلا


سلاااااام.
نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنند.

اگر قطعی شه من معدلم 18 به بالا هست...باید ترمیم کنم....برا ترمیم هم باید درسا رو  بلد بود......
میدونی در هر حالت باید بخونی ، گزینه دیگ نیست.
توکل به خدا ، من به مهربونی خدا  :Yahoo (90):  ایمان دارم.

من از خدا میخوام موانع رو برداره و بهم اجازه تلاش بده.....و در آخر چیزی رو برام رقم بزنه که میخوام. :Yahoo (65): 


اگر با این تفکر پیش برم....اون وقت باید نگران این باشم ، که آیا من اون سال زنده هستم..... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Arezou9520

۱۴۰۰/۴/۲۵
گزارش 1
کمی ریاضی دهم از جزوه دکتر پرنیان ،کمی هم ادبیات کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی
حدودا ۲ ساعت

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلاااااام.
> نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنند.
> 
> اگر قطعی شه من معدلم 18 به بالا هست...باید ترمیم کنم....برا ترمیم هم باید درسا رو  بلد بود......
> میدونی در هر حالت باید بخونی ، گزینه دیگ نیست.
> توکل به خدا ، من به مهربونی خدا  ایمان دارم.
> 
> من از خدا میخوام موانع رو برداره و بهم اجازه تلاش بده.....و در آخر چیزی رو برام رقم بزنه که میخوام.
> 
> ...


ترمیم معدل فقط برای بالا بردن نمره توی سنجش تاثیر داره نه معدل کل، یعنی مثلا شهید بهشتی بگه من بالای 19 میخوام عملا من و تو از دور خارجیم، برا بچه هایی که تازه دارن میخونن عالیه ها ولی واسه فارغ التحصیل جماعت نه، 60 درصد قطعیم که باز یه باگ دیگس این وسط ولی با حذف عمومیا موافقم، تا آخر تابستون وایمیسم ببینم چه میکنن، از شروع خدمتم شروع میکنم به خوندن

----------


## Arezou9520

> ترمیم معدل فقط برای بالا بردن نمره توی سنجش تاثیر داره نه معدل کل، یعنی مثلا شهید بهشتی بگه من بالای 19 میخوام عملا من و تو از دور خارجیم، برا بچه هایی که تازه دارن میخونن عالیه ها ولی واسه فارغ التحصیل جماعت نه، 60 درصد قطعیم که باز یه باگ دیگس این وسط ولی با حذف عمومیا موافقم، تا آخر تابستون وایمیسم ببینم چه میکنن، از شروع خدمتم شروع میکنم به خوندن


چقدر بابا شما به چرندیات اینا گوش میدی 
دوست نادیده ام ! اولا که اینا خیلی لاف میزنن 
دوما هر وقت اومدن کاری کردن دیدن گند زدن بهش ! فوقش بعد ۱ یا ۲ سال برگشتن به روتین قبلی 
شما بخون منتظر اینا نمون! چون در هر حالت باید خوند.
اینا شب میخوابن صبح قانون مینویسن ، آدم عاقل اونی که بدون توجه به اینا راهش رو بره و آماده باشه.
همین تاثیر معدل چقدر به بچه ها استرس وارد کرد؟
همون اول که بحث ترمیم و غیره نبود  ولی اونایی درگیر حرف اینا شدن کنکور رو هم خراب کردن.....
مطمئن باش یه راهی پیدا میشه ، شما منتظر نباش چون ببین اینا در تمام قوانین در همه زمینه ها اوایل ی راه گریزی میزارن ولی اگر قانون جا افتاد محکم میچسبن بهش.
خود دانی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arezou9520

1400/4/26
گزارش ۲
حدودا یکم ادبیات قرابت معنایی خوندم.،یکمم زبان فارسی( هر دو از کتاب هامون سبطی) ، تست های ریاضی کنکور ۱۴۰۰نگاه کردم....
[COLOR="#00FF00"]
حدودا ۳۰ دقیقه

----------


## Arezou9520

1400/4/27

گزارش 3

هیچی نخوندم...مطب بودم.


0 :Y (489):  :Y (690):  :Y (667):

----------


## Arezou9520

1400/4/28

گزارش 4

رفته بودم ، بیمارستان همراه خاله ام


0

----------


## Arezou9520

دوشنبه 1400/6/29

شیمی دهم را تاپایان ص 13 طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی از روی کتاب درسی خواندم.



سه شنبه 1400/6/30

زیست دهم تا پایان ص 6 از روی کتاب درسی


چهارشنبه 1400/6/31


چند ص زیست از روی کتاب درسی



پنج شنبه 1400/7/1


صفر     0



جمعه 1400/7/2


اتمام زیست دهم تا ص12 طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arezou9520

سلااااام. 

اومدم بگم من جا نزدم...اینجا گزارش نمیدم چون  
1.فعلا خیلی  برنامه بیمارستانم  بی نظم شده
2.نمیتونم خودم کنترل کنم بعد گرارش وب گردی میکنم. مون
اولین ازمون هم ترازم 6500 شد.

# پرستار امروز_ پزشک فردا

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلااااام. 
> 
> اومدم بگم من جا نزدم...اینجا گزارش نمیدم چون  
> 1.فعلا خیلی  برنامه بیمارستانم  بی نظم شده
> 2.نمیتونم خودم کنترل کنم بعد گرارش وب گردی میکنم. مون
> اولین ازمون هم ترازم 6500 شد.
> 
> # پرستار امروز_ پزشک فردا


سرجم فک کنم 4ساعت در هفته خوندیچجوری ترازت شد6500 :Yahoo (13):  تازه اونم تو این همه تقلب

----------


## mh81

> سلااااام. 
> 
> اومدم بگم من جا نزدم...اینجا گزارش نمیدم چون  
> 1.فعلا خیلی  برنامه بیمارستانم  بی نظم شده
> 2.نمیتونم خودم کنترل کنم بعد گرارش وب گردی میکنم. مون
> اولین ازمون هم ترازم 6500 شد.
> 
> # پرستار امروز_ پزشک فردا


یه سوال 
تلاش هاتون واقعا قابل تحسینه
ولی آیا شما بخاطر علاقه بعد این همه سال دارین میاین که کنکور  بدید یا صرفا برای پوله‌؟
چون با همین پرستاری به نسبت بقیه رشته ها بهتر میتونی مهاجرت کنی و یه اینده خوب بسازی و یا حتی ازمون پرستاری به پزشکی بدی. با اینکه قبولیش خیلی سخته ولی حداقل از درساییه که تازه خوندی
صرفا از روی کنجکاوی بود سوالم قصد منصرف یا سرد کردن شمارو ندارم
امیدوارم واقعا از روی علاقه باشه و‌موفق بشی

----------


## Arezou9520

> یه سوال 
> تلاش هاتون واقعا قابل تحسینه
> ولی آیا شما بخاطر علاقه بعد این همه سال دارین میاین که کنکور  بدید یا صرفا برای پوله‌؟
> چون با همین پرستاری به نسبت بقیه رشته ها بهتر میتونی مهاجرت کنی و یه اینده خوب بسازی و یا حتی ازمون پرستاری به پزشکی بدی. با اینکه قبولیش خیلی سخته ولی حداقل از درساییه که تازه خوندی
> صرفا از روی کنجکاوی بود سوالم قصد منصرف یا سرد کردن شمارو ندارم
> امیدوارم واقعا از روی علاقه باشه و‌موفق بشی


سلام.
کاش میشد ویس فرستاد....
خب
چندتا دلیل داره
1.کلی هزیته کردن برام تا پزشکی قبول بشم...درسته بهم میگن زندگی کن و ادامه بده تا دکترا  :Yahoo (35):  ولی هر سال موفع کنکور واعلام نتایج ی غم خاصی تو چشای مادرمه ! مخصوصا گاهی میپرسن دخترم من کوتاهی کردم؟ ی جورایی خودشون مقصر میدونن :Yahoo (12): 
2. من سطحم واقعا پزشکی بود اونم تهران...ی سری مشکل به وجود اومد که گند زدم به کنکور...الانم اصلا پرستاری دوست ندارم! با عنوانش که رشته چندم هست ...مشکل دارم. از طرفی من همیشه دوست دارم دستم باز باشه و کارای خاصی کنم که پرستار ایرانی هیچ وفت نمیتونه به دو دلیل 
1.پزشک سالازی هست چون پرستارای قبلی **** به ابهت رشته و با رتبه های نجومی اومدن
2.پرستاذی ی 2 سالی میشه بورس شده !  اکثراساتید فعلی در سطح علمی پایینی هستند...

----------


## mh81

> سلام.
> کاش میشد ویس فرستاد....
> خب
> چندتا دلیل داره
> 1.کلی هزیته کردن برام تا پزشکی قبول بشم...درسته بهم میگن زندگی کن و ادامه بده تا دکترا  ولی هر سال موفع کنکور واعلام نتایج ی غم خاصی تو چشای مادرمه ! مخصوصا گاهی میپرسن دخترم من کوتاهی کردم؟ ی جورایی خودشون مقصر میدونن
> 2. من سطحم واقعا پزشکی بود اونم تهران...ی سری مشکل به وجود اومد که گند زدم به کنکور...الانم اصلا پرستاری دوست ندارم! با عنوانش که رشته چندم هست ...مشکل دارم. از طرفی من همیشه دوست دارم دستم باز باشه و کارای خاصی کنم که پرستار ایرانی هیچ وفت نمیتونه به دو دلیل 
> 1.پزشک سالازی هست چون پرستارای قبلی **** به ابهت رشته و با رتبه های نجومی اومدن
> 2.پرستاذی ی 2 سالی میشه بورس شده !  اکثراساتید فعلی در سطح علمی پایینی هستند...


قانع کننده بود 
موفق باشی

----------


## lighttblue1411

سلام ببخشید من هم نظام قدیم خوندم وازدرس دور بودم،ومعدل خوبی ندارم کتبی سومم18/90شده وکتبی چهارمم16وخورده ای، و برای401اماده نیستم،چون هم خیلی دور بودم وهم درسا جدیدن/بنظرتون این مصوبه402قطعی میشه؟دارم دیوونه میشم کامل،اگه قطعی شه ما نظام قدیما عملاحذف میشیم،اخه ترمیم هم بری یه شرط معدل میذاره خود دانشگاه،راهیم برای تغییر زندگیم ندارم جز درس خوندن ک بگم اوکی نشد بیخیالش

----------


## lighttblue1411

> سلام.
> کاش میشد ویس فرستاد....
> خب
> چندتا دلیل داره
> 1.کلی هزیته کردن برام تا پزشکی قبول بشم...درسته بهم میگن زندگی کن و ادامه بده تا دکترا  ولی هر سال موفع کنکور واعلام نتایج ی غم خاصی تو چشای مادرمه ! مخصوصا گاهی میپرسن دخترم من کوتاهی کردم؟ ی جورایی خودشون مقصر میدونن
> 2. من سطحم واقعا پزشکی بود اونم تهران...ی سری مشکل به وجود اومد که گند زدم به کنکور...الانم اصلا پرستاری دوست ندارم! با عنوانش که رشته چندم هست ...مشکل دارم. از طرفی من همیشه دوست دارم دستم باز باشه و کارای خاصی کنم که پرستار ایرانی هیچ وفت نمیتونه به دو دلیل 
> 1.پزشک سالازی هست چون پرستارای قبلی **** به ابهت رشته و با رتبه های نجومی اومدن
> 2.پرستاذی ی 2 سالی میشه بورس شده !  اکثراساتید فعلی در سطح علمی پایینی هستند...


سلام ببخشید میشه من باشما درارتباط باشم در یک پیامرسلن؟شرایط مشابه شمادارم،چندتاسوال دارم ازتون

----------


## lighttblue1411

سلام

----------


## Arezou9520

> سرجم فک کنم 4ساعت در هفته خوندیچجوری ترازت شد6500 تازه اونم تو این همه تقلب


سلام.
مشکل من الینه هیچ وقت نمیتونم تایم بگیرم! همش میگم یعنی مفید بود....ی مدل وسواس دارم...شاید بارها بزنم تایمر صفر کنم. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Arezou9520

> قانع کننده بود 
> موفق باشی


خوبه پس
من  امروز اومد پاسخم کامل کنم که دیدم...
 :Y (466):

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام.
> مشکل من الینه هیچ وقت نمیتونم تایم بگیرم! همش میگم یعنی مفید بود....ی مدل وسواس دارم...شاید بارها بزنم تایمر صفر کنم.


اوک :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lighttblue1411

سلام ببخشید ارزوخانوم من شرایط مشابه شمادارم،میشه چندتاسوال خارج ازاینجاازتون بپرسم برای کنکور،لطفاراهنمایی کنید

----------


## Arezou9520

سلاااااام
لطفا اگر یادتون بود برا منم دعا کنید. :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90): 
متاسفانه من انقدر خسته هستم که هر ی ساعت حداقل باید در حد بیهوشی ی 20 دقیقه بخوابم :Yahoo (35):  وسط شیفت هم میخوایم....از وقتی کرونا گزفتم این مدلی شدت 
ترازم شد 6717 ولی خیلی میترسم نمیدونم کلا چیکار میکنم....چه حسی دارم...کلا نمیدونم.

----------


## Arezou9520

سلاااااااااااااام.
من چون یکم درگیر بیمارستان بودم این همه مدت فرصت نشد بیام گزارش بدم.
خب ،من مطالعه بسیار نامنظمی داشتمکه اصلا برام قابل قبول نیست و در حد اهدافم نیس.
قلم چی هم شرکت میکنم گاهی ترازم به 7 هزار هم میرسه.
اکثرا ترازم بین 6500 تا 7000 هست و فقط یکبار 6300 شدم.
اینارو گفتم که یهو فک نکنید بیخیال شدما،نه !
ولی خب شرایطم سخته مثلاً از صبح سردرد دارم که کلا از زندگی منو انداخته درس که بماند.مامانم میگن آخه بچه ،تو این همه ضعیفی خب به همین پرستاری رضایت بده و تا دکترا ادامه بده و خودت اذیت نکن.
ولی عاشق ذوق تو چشاشم ،وقتایی که ترازم بالا ۷ هزار میشه.
و تمام تلاشش می‌کنه من متوجه خوشحالیش نشم. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Arezou9520

سلام ، این کامنت رو میذارم صرفا برای اونایی که مثل منن :Yahoo (1):  
اینو میذارم که بگم من اصلا از هدف نگذاشتم :Yahoo (1): 
و دارم ادامه میدم، اتفاقا دیشب شیفت بودم و کتاب تست فیزیک جلوم بود...یهو پزشک اومد گفت داری برا کنکور میخونی؟!!
گفتم اگه قسمت بشه و مریضا بذارن :Yahoo (2): 
گفت ، اومدم بگم ، منم کارشناس بیهوشی بودم بعدا کنکور دادم و پزشکی قبول شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Emad13851385em

این تاپیک تا حالا کجا بوده چرا ندیدمش؟


حال میده واسه گزارش دادن 

اما اینجا گزارش نمیدم چندتا دلیل دارم:

1-این تاپیک پر از اسپم و حرف های اضافی و بیهوده است که منحرفش کرده
2- فقط اسمش ثابت قدمان بوده و گرنه ثابت قدمی توش دیده نیست 
3- معلوم نیست 1402 هست یا 1403 
4-تاریخ مصرفش گذشته 

بنابراین من دنبال یه تاپیک اساسی و مخصوص 1403 هستم که این مناسب نیست 



بنابراین خودم باید دست به کار شم 
فهمیدم چکار کنم....

----------

